

Zuckerberg: "After WhatsApp, I'm done for a while" - panarky
http://blogs.marketwatch.com/thetell/2014/02/24/facebooks-zuckerberg-on-buying-snapchat-after-whatsapp-im-done-for-a-while/

======
o0-0o
Does anyone believe anything that this man child says? Seriously. Anyone?

